# Nichtvermeidbarkeit



## melisa

Contexto: Die Nichtvermeidbarkeit einer Unterbringung oder freiheitsziehenden Massnahmen ist durch eine ärztliche Begutachtung zu belegen.

Freiheitziehenden Massnahmen = medidas privativas de la libertad. 

Nichtvermeidbarkeit = nonavoidableness. Existe esa plabra en inglés?? y que quiere decir??

Gracias de antemano


----------



## cj427

The English word you are looking for is "inevitability".


----------



## jester.

melisa said:


> Contexto: Die Nichtvermeidbarkeit einer Unterbringung oder freiheits*ent*ziehenden Massnahmen ist durch eine ärztliche Begutachtung zu belegen.
> 
> Freiheit*sent*ziehenden Massnahmen = medidas privativas de la libertad.
> 
> Nichtvermeidbarkeit = nonavoidableness.  Existe esa plabra en inglés?? y que quiere decir??
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Como cj427 ya ha dicho, la palabra inglesa es inevitability. Lamentablemente no hay tal sustantivo en español. Por ello traduciría la palabra con la expresión siguiente: *El hecho de que* custodia o medidas privativas de libertad son *inevitables* ...

Espero ayudarte


----------



## heidita

La inexorabilidad de un internamiento o medidas privativas de libertad se deben justificar con un certificado médico/deben justificarse con...

¡Por fin, he tenido una inspiración! (más bien la ha tendio el amigo Lazarus) jeje


----------



## gaer

cj427 said:


> The English word you are looking for is "inevitability".


I don't think so. I would say "unavoidability".

Inevitable and unavoidable are not the same. 

(Because the sentence is long and complicated in German, a different word might work just as well though!)


----------



## heidita

gaer said:


> I don't think so. I would say "unavoidability".
> 
> Inevitable and unavoidable are not the same.
> 
> (Because the sentence is long and complicated in German, a different word might work just as well though!)


 
I got this on 

in‧ev‧i‧ta‧ble 

–adjective 1.unable to be avoided, evaded, or escaped; certain; necessary: an inevitable conclusion. 2.sure to occur, happen, or come; unalterable: The inevitable end of human life is death. –noun 3.that which is unavoidable. 

*unavoidable
*_adj_ 


1. Not able to be avoided; inevitable.

There might be a slight difference but a very slight one indeed apparently.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> I got this on
> 
> in‧ev‧i‧ta‧ble
> 
> –adjective 1.unable to be avoided, evaded, or escaped; certain; necessary: an inevitable conclusion. 2.sure to occur, happen, or come; unalterable: The inevitable end of human life is death. –noun 3.that which is unavoidable.
> 
> *unavoidable*
> _adj_
> 
> 
> 1. Not able to be avoided; inevitable.
> There might be a slight difference but a very slight one indeed apparently.


Heidita, I agree that the two words are close in meaning, and there may be many situations in which they can be used interchangeably.

I just wanted to point out that they are not always the same.


----------



## gaer

"Die Nichtvermeidbarkeit einer Unterbringung oder freiheitsentziehenden Massnahmen ist durch eine ärztliche Begutachtung zu belegen."

I am interested in how this would be translated into English. I can't do it. By the way, I DO think that "inevitable" is the best word here. I've changed my mind. I think this IS a case where the words "unavoidability" and "inevitability" not only have the same feel, there is a clear "winner" in terms of smoothness, and that is "inevitability".

Here is the context for the German:

m) die Aufenthaltsbestimmung und Unterbringung, insbesondere im Rahmen der Gesundheitssorge, vorzunehmen. Dies gilt selbst dann, wenn dies mit meiner vorübergehenden oder dauernden Entziehung der Freiheit durch geschlossene Türen, aber auch durch Bettgitter, Bauchgurt, Sesselschließe sowie andere mechanische Vorrichtungen, durch Medikamente (z.B. Sedativa) oder in sonstiger Weise verbunden ist. *Die Nichtvermeidbarkeit einer Unterbringung oder freiheitsentziehenden Maßnahme ist durch eine ärztliche Begutachtung zu belegen*.

link

It appears to be something that a patient has to sign. I did not look at the whole page. I don't have the time or patience to deal with "medical-legal" wording of this kind. I just hope I never end up in such a place!


----------



## mgarizona

What's wrong with 'inexorability'?

There's also 'ineluctability.'


----------



## melisa

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!!
Esta es mi traducción: Se justifica la necesidad ineludible/inevitable de un internamiento o  medidas privativas de la libertad mediante un examen médico.
 
Acepto sugerencias.


----------



## heidita

melisa said:


> Gracias a todos por su ayuda!!
> Esta es mi traducción: Se justifica la necesidad ineludible/inevitable de un internamiento o medidas privativas de la libertad mediante un examen médico.
> 
> Acepto sugerencias.


 

ist zu belegen  :  se debe justificar...
                        se ha de justificar....
                        se justificará.......

¿No te ha gustado "inexorabilidad"? ¡¡Con lo que  nos ha costado!!

*La inexorabilidad de un internamiento o medidas privativas de la libertad se justificará/se debe justificar/debe justificarse/ se ha de justificar/ha de justificarse mediante un examen médico.*

Subrayo mi preferencia.
O si no como tu principio la necesidad..ha de justificarse...


----------



## gaer

gaer said:


> "Die Nichtvermeidbarkeit einer Unterbringung oder freiheitsentziehenden Massnahmen ist durch eine ärztliche Begutachtung zu belegen."
> 
> I am interested in how this would be translated into English. I can't do it.


Once again, I am asking for a translation suggestion in English.


----------



## Kajjo

Gaer said:
			
		

> Die Nichtvermeidbarkeit einer Unterbringung oder freiheitsentziehenden Massnahmen ist durch eine ärztliche Begutachtung zu belegen."





			
				Gaer said:
			
		

> I am interested in how this would be translated into English. I can't do it.



_ The unavoidability of hospitalisation or restriction of free movement is to be established by a doctoral certificate. (has to be certified by a doctor)
_
Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> _The unavoidability of hospitalisation or restriction of free movement is to be established by a doctoral certificate. (has to be certified by a doctor)_
> 
> Kajjo


Thanks, Kajjo. I'll explain to you by PM why I asked. I had understood the meaning but could not figure out how to say it in English.

Gaer


----------

